# Is this my AF??



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I'm in a bit of a panic. I'm only on day 11 of 2ww and only day 26 of my entire cycle.
I've had some erd blood this morning, and some of the brown stuff before that and a little since the red as well (sorry tmi) and I 've had worse pains today as well, which I've had on and off pretty much since iui but today they are worse.

Is this my af? I thought maybe it could be implantation bleeding but I didn't think there would be any red.
Even though I am majorly upset that this eans I most probably not pregnant, I am worried that I have a very short luteul phase. I am going to pop in to the hospotal andf speak to a nurse anyway as if it is my af I want to start my next cycle of treatment straight away but was wondering if any of you could help? Any advice would be very gratefully received.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Jomo20 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Smc81,

I didn't want to read and run. A lot of women get some bleeding and then go on to get a BFP. The brown blood is just old blood so I wouldn't be worried about that. If you have only had a little red blood than this could be implantation. 

I think it's a good idea for you to get yourself checked out if only to put your mind at rest. Don't give up yet, I know it's difficult but try and stay positive.

Good luck xx


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Jomo, I went to speak to the nurse and she said to still wait til Monday and test and to get some rest. I was worried that it's only 11 days since IUI but she said that's nothing to worry about.

I am convinced it is my AF, it's a bit heavier now and ive got terrible pains.
Looks like its back to square one again.

Sarah x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed (Sep 18, 2011)

Smc81- I'm 11 days into my 2ww also. My OTD is on Monday too but I've been experiencing 'period like' pains since this afternoon. I also had a negative pregnancy test (pee on type obviously)

Wanted to share with you what my nurse said
She said that until you get a really heavy bleed, don't count yourself out as sometimes it's just excess womb lining that was shed before or irritated now. 

I'm not feeling to positive myself if I'm honest but if it all holds out to Monday then the blood test will put us both out if our misery

Hope we get a good result
X


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your reply perfectly flawed, but I have had heavy bleeding all day so it's definitely AF.
Good luck with the rest of your 2ww xx


----------

